# HCC Site Down



## saluki (Jul 7, 2007)

The High Country Club site is not loading for me this morning. Does anyone know if they are down for maintenance or something?


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Jul 7, 2007)

I also can't access their site...perhaps another Destination Club decided to crash their web site.


----------



## Ken555 (Jul 7, 2007)

Steamboat Bill said:


> perhaps another Destination Club decided to crash their web site.



That is just too funny. :rofl:


----------



## charford (Jul 7, 2007)

Maybe it was me! I've been on it so much in the past few days trying to decide whether to take the plunge, I must have overloaded the site. Sorry!

 It was working this morning 11 a.m. Eastern.


----------



## texdoc (Jul 7, 2007)

Newly activated member here.  Should I be worried that site is down my first week as a member.  7 pm in Texas and site is still down.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Jul 7, 2007)

texdoc said:


> Newly activated member here.  Should I be worried that site is down my first week as a member.  7 pm in Texas and site is still down.



I have been a member for a while and LOVE it....I called Heath and left him voice mail about the web site. This could be a simple thing like a bad server, etc but they really should have a backup system like Rackspace, especially since new reservations are sat-sat 365 days in advance.


----------



## charford (Jul 8, 2007)

It's back up now.


----------



## Bourne (Jul 8, 2007)

Steamboat Bill said:


> I have been a member for a while and LOVE it....I called Heath and left him voice mail about the web site. This could be a simple thing like a bad server, etc but they really should have a backup system like Rackspace, especially since new reservations are sat-sat 365 days in advance.



It was a result of an upgrade. 

Design modifications were made to the member section to add booking rules and more comprehensive weather related details. Every property now has clearly defined and documented rules which was required as NYC, Tuscany & Colorado properties have different booking rules than other properties. 

In addition, Playa Penthouse unit has it's photos up on the website. 

That said, it is understandable but unacceptable. HCC should have a backup plan for the same.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Jul 8, 2007)

Bourne said:


> That said, it is understandable but unacceptable. HCC should have a backup plan for the same.



I am happy with the upgrades, but they should have sent members a warning that the web site would be down for a certain time.

I also think web site upgrades should take place on monday or tuesday as saturday is a check-in day and members may want to make a 365 day ahead reservation.


----------

